# want to leave AIB, what is the best online bank provider?



## Kerak (10 May 2007)

Hi, tired of AIB unhelpfulness, over 30 years with them, have several a/c's have arranged to move mortgage, now want to close and move all my other a/c's with them.

But I find there online service fine so what other banks have go online services.

any views


----------



## marksa (10 May 2007)

i find the NIB package very good for e-banking. Can see all of my accounts including VISA/Mastercard. Can make interaccount transfers seemlessly real-time. Can make payments internationally (in the case of EUR its the same cost as making a transfer to another Irish Bank). Bill payments easy enough to set up. Can do the standing orders yourself online. 
On the costs side, it depends what package you go for, there are some freebank, and some with small quarterly charges (but they will pay credit interest on current acc, credit card rate 9%, have free travel insurance, etc.)


----------



## thombom (11 May 2007)

I'm with permanent tsb they have a very good on-line bankink service your to do nearly everything on it.


----------



## 26cb (11 May 2007)

I second marksa.....the online service at NIB is excellent....


----------



## my2leftfeet (11 May 2007)

also with NIB and find on-line banking perfectly suitable for my requirements


----------



## laragh (11 May 2007)

I'm joining the chorus of satisfied NIB customers!

Excellent online service. Easy to transfer funds between accounts and pay bills. For regular transfers you can set up account details (number, bank, sort code) which can be selected from a drop down for further transactions.

Also a very handy text message servcie available whereby the bank will text you when a preset (by you) amount of money is lodged in your account - very handy for knowing when your salsry is lodged. They will also text you your account balance when required. And this is free!!- or at least I've never been charged for it!


----------



## Kerak (11 May 2007)

thanks for the directions and testimonials

as soon as I draw down the mortgage top up we are off!


----------



## only1 (19 May 2007)

Hi all,

         Could anybody tell me if they know of any companies that do
         car finance for high risk customers?

         I know they are usually more expensive but they do loans for
         people with bad credit histories. I would be very grateful. Thanks.


----------

